# Why do people toilet train their cats?



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm just curious because it seems (a) just as bad for cleaning up, I don't want to walk to the toilet and find cat feces in it (b) unnatural and cruel to the cat.

Is it more convenient? It is it cruel? If you taught your cat to do this, what are the benefits?

Not judging...just curious.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I can see the benefits if you dont want a litter tray in the house.. and if you know when your cats go for their poo's (my Alfie & Lola are like clockwork) then you can just go in and flush it.

However, dont know if it's cruel.. a cat wouldnt do it if they didnt want to.

But think I'll keep their litter tray for now.. dont fancy sharing a toilet with the kits! lol


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

One very positive thing to come from toilet training your cat (I can't get my kitty to do it, though): They don't track germs from their own urine and faeces about the house.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the idea of toilet training so that you don't need a litter tray. I hope to try it with my Siamese kitten when she's a bit older.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

probably a lot easier than a litter tray,,,but not really something i would consider:biggrin5:


----------



## grotpop (Nov 23, 2007)

would be ok if you had 2 toilets in your house


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I have to say I have toilet trained all 3 of mine - youngest being 13 weeks when she started.
It is great because there is no tracking of litter, they don't stand in their own wee or poo, if they have an upset tummy it goes straight down the loo so they dont stand in it when they turn round and try to cover it up.
I don't think it is cruel, cats like to be clean and it is helping them to have clean toilet habits.
The only thing I would love to teach them is to flush afterwards!!!!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

grotpop said:


> would be ok if you had 2 toilets in your house


Yes we have 2 toilets, the cats have the downstairs one and we use the upstairs


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

why not? each to their own! it's not cruel. plus just clean your toilet twice a day or more if the cat is using it too!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

it would be great if you could get a sensor flush toilet like in the public loos. then puss wouldn't need to flush! an i think it would save the worry of lots of parents with toddlers that love to go exploring things like litter boxes!!!! i don't think i believe that it's harmful or cruel for cats though, cats aren't really the type of animal that would be forced to do anything. they tend to do as they like. if they didn't want to be toilet trained then they wouldn't be. also i think i would be interested in teaching my cats this if i had a multi toilet house. but at the moment there is only one toilet and i would worry when i'm in the shower or when i or my partner were using the loo the kitties would have no where to go.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I dont think it is cruel unless you are forcing your cat to do it there, if they werent happy to do it then im sure they wouldnt  but some cats are a natural at using the toilet  *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> I have to say I have toilet trained all 3 of mine - youngest being 13 weeks when she started.
> It is great because there is no tracking of litter, they don't stand in their own wee or poo, if they have an upset tummy it goes straight down the loo so they dont stand in it when they turn round and try to cover it up.
> I don't think it is cruel, cats like to be clean and it is helping them to have clean toilet habits.
> The only thing I would love to teach them is to flush afterwards!!!!!


Have to ask - did you use a litter kwitter type system or just get them to perch on the loo? No problems with the amount of toilets - there are four in my house!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes we use the litter kwitter and I think it is a great invention.
We still use the rings on the toilet but there is hardly any litter in it, they now just jump up on to the loo and do what they need to do - only Darwin (the bengal) likes to have a scrape at something.

I would say if you have enough toilets give it a go if you want to, but I would say you could try Mai Tai now rather than wait till she is older as we started Rosie on it when she was tiny and she has been fine and actually trained quicker than the boys.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks I'll have a look at getting one. Can't be any worse than potty training toddlers!:yikes:


----------

